# toyota throttle spacer..



## kenneth lee (May 15, 2007)

Are you one of those environmentalists in the planet? Want to have clean air while you have your car that emits smoke from the exhaust? I mean you can have the Toyota Throttle Body Spacer if you want. You can have some pictures in here. A friend got this already and nothing bad I can say. Just try, it won't hurt. And can you suggest a nice internet site aside from this where can we get some parts for Toyota. Thanks.


----------

